
These Ants Explode, but Their Nests Live to See Another Day - DmenshunlAnlsis
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/23/science/exploding-ants.html
======
cfadvan
In the picture of the worker ant, it has a facial structure unlike any I’ve
seen. What’s the deal with that, if anyone knows? Do we have an entomologist
here?

